# الرجاء اعطائي معلومات عن ال Gmdss وبشكل مفصل



## hussam_mh (1 نوفمبر 2007)

انا طالب لاسلكلي مرحلة اولى ارجو تزويدي بمعلومات عن الgmdss وشكرا الكم :1::78:


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الف شكر


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## ahmedwww1 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/gmdss.htm

*************************

http://www.users.zetnet.co.uk/tempusfugit/marine/gmdss.htm


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاكاديميه البحريه بالاسكندريه 
وبمى انى ان شاء الله ناوى ادخل 
الاكاديمية بهدى لكل اعضاء المنتدى 
هذا الموضوع 

البيانات والمطبوعات البحرية 

المنشورات الخاصة بمناورات السفينة

المنشورات البحرية

كتالوج الخرائط و المطبوعات البحرية

كتب الارشاد

دليل دخول الموانى 

جداول النور و اشارات الضباب

جداول اشارات الراديو

المطبوعات المناخية 

مطبوعات المدر والتيارات البحرية

مرشد الملاحين للطرقات البحرية 

جداول المسافات

خرائط الطرق الملاحية 

كتاب الملاحين

نظام الشمندورات البحرية

مطبوعات وتوصيات المنظمة البحرية الدولية 




















Passage recorded Book 1_كتاب تسجيل الرحلات

حيث يحفظ تخطيط الرحلات السابقة مع الملحوظات التى تبين النقط الهامة واى قصور اكتشف فى كل رحلة ’ويجب
الرجوع الى هذا السجل عند تخطيط رحلات مماثلة لاستغلال المميزات و تلافى القصور لضمان سلامة الرحلة.

Ships manoeuvring data 2-البيانات الخاصة بمناورت السفينة 
توضح دائرة دوران السفينة لاستفادة منها عند عمل المناورات خاصة تحديد نقطة بدء الدوران للسرعات المختلفة
للسفينة و مسافات الايقاف الاضطرارى التى تساعد على حساب مقدار النغملر فى الماء للقيم المختلفة لكل
من الغاطس و عمق الماء.


Notices to mariners 3-المنشورات الملاحية
تصدر اسبوعيا وتجمع فى نهاية كل شهر ويصدر ملخص كامل عند اول كل سنة 
وتتضمن التصحيحات الدائمة و التمهدية و الوئقتة
وتستخدم فى تصحيح كل من :
ا)الخرائط الملاحية (الجزء الثانى ) ب)كتب الارشاد (الجزء الرابع)
ج)كتب الانوار (الجزء الخامس) د)كتب الارشاد الاسكبة (الجزء السادس)


ويجب التتميم على كل المطبوعات البحرية بالنسبة للمل هو مذكور (بالجزء الثاتى) من المنشور الملاحى الربع سنوى 
(مارس ’يونيو’سبتمبر ’ديسمبر)والخاص بالطباعات الجدبدة لهذة المطبوعات .

Chart catalogue 4-كتالوج الخرائط و المطبوعات البحرية

ويستخدم للاستدالال على الخرائط الملاحية ذات المقباس المختلفة (المركيتورية,المركزية ’ خرائط التوقيع ’و
الطرقات الملاحية ) والخاصة بالرحلة ’ وكذلك للاستدلال على اجزاء الكتب والجداول البحرية التى تناسب الرحلة (
كتب الانوار ,كتب الاشارات الاسكية ,وجداول المدر وخلافة)

(np 1/72 )sailing direction (pilot book( 5-كتب الارشاد 

و تعطى بيانات تفصلية عن الموانى والسواحل (فى حدود 20 ميل )بما فى ذلك بيانات الطقس والتيارات و الرياح
وغيرها .وتعطى وصفا لكل جزيرة واطراف السواحل والتجاويف والمواتى الموجودة بخريطة المنطقة. كما تتضمن
ارقام الحرائط ذات المقياس الكبيرة والخاصة بالمنطقة و البيانات الخاصة المطلوبة الواجب ارسالها الى مركز الارشاد وهيئات 
الموانى و كذلك مناطق الاستقبال على المخطاف .بالاضافة الى ذلك تعطى بيانات اخلرى هامة عن الحكومات و اللغة 















والنقود و تعداد السكان وغيرها . و يحتوى ايضا على البيانات الخاصة باللممرات الملاحية ,الاخطار الملاحية ,نظام 
الشمندورات بالمنطقة ,معدات الموانى ,اعماق المياة ,ارتفاعات الاغراظ الساحلية والمناسب منها للرادار.
وتصحيح هذة الكتب عن طريق المنشورات الملاحية و تجدد كل من 12 الى 15 سنة.

Guied to port entry 6-دليل دخول الموانى 


ويعطى تفصيل كامل للموانى و الطرقات الملاحية الامنة للدخول والخروج والمعدات والخدمات المتاحة بالموانى
و اماكن استقبال و البيانات الخاصة بالارشاد .ويصدر فى جزئين :جزء للدوال التى يبدا اسمها بحرف 
والجزء الاخر للدوال التى يبداء اسمها بحرف , وبكل جزء فهرسين خاص بالمعلومات التفصصيلية للميناء
والفهرس الاحر للخرائط الخاصة بكل ميناء 

List of lights &fog signals (np74/84)7-جداول النوار و اشارات الضباب

ويصدر فى (11) جزء يتضمن بيانات اكثر دقة من تللك المدونة على الخريطة و الخاصة بجميع الفنارات و انوار
الملاحة الرئسية و سفن المنارات و العلامات الضوئية الطافية التى يزيد ارتفاعها عن 8متر(و لكن لا يتضمن 
الشمندورات التى يقل ارتفاعها عن 8متر) وكذلك اشارات الضباب.
والمناطق المغطاة بكل جزء هى :
الجزر البريطانية و الساحل الشمالى لفرنسا:volum A (np74)
الجانب الشرقى و الجنوبى لبحر الشمالى:volum B (np 75)
بحر البلطيق :volum C (np 76)
الجزء الشرقى للمحيط الاطلنطى :volum D (np 77)
البحر الابيض المتوسط و البحر الاحمر و البحر الاسود :volum E (np78)
بحر العرب و خليج البنغال و المحيط الهادى الشمالى :volum F (np79)
الجزء الغربى من المحبط الاطلنطى الجنوبى و شرق المحيط الهادى :volum G (np 80)
السواحل الشمالية و الشرقية لكندا :volum H (np 81)
الجزء الغربى من المحيط الاطلنطى الشمالى:volum J (np 82)
المحيط الهندى والهادى جنوب خط الاستواء :volum K (np 83)
النرويج و جرينلاند و المناطق القطبية :volum L (np 84)
وتعطى هذة الجداول المعلومات التفصيلية الاتية و الخاصة بكل نور (فى 8 اعمدة )
العمود الاول :رقم النور المستخدم فى الفهرس 
العمود الثانى : اسم النور و وصف الكان 
العمود الثالث : خط الطول و العرض التقريبى للنور
العمود الرابع : خصائص النور وقد تذكر قوة الاضاءة فى حالة عدم استحدام اللمدى الاسمى 

















العم مود الخامس : ارتفاع النور بالامتار فوق مستوى متوسط الماء العالى للمدر الكبير
العمود السادس : مدي الروئية بالاميال البحرية (الذى الاسمى عادة ويكون لحالة روئية 10 ميل طبقا لاحوال الجوية و
لكن فى بعض الحالات يستخدم المد الضوئى
العمود السابع : وصف الانشائات المثبت بها النور و ارتفاع تلك الانشائات عن سطح الارض بالامتار
العمود الثامن : ملحوظات تشمل قطاعات الضوء و زاوية رؤيتها و لونها وفترة الاضاءة مع اى ملحوظات اخرى
هامة وقد يذكر ايضا الانوار الصغيرة المجاورة و التى ليس لها رقم بالفهرس.
ويحدد طبع هذة الجداول على فترات كل 18 شهر.

Admiralty list of radio signals 8-جداول اشارات الراديو

(NP 281/286) ويصدر فى 6 مجلدات
:ويحتوى هذا المجلد على مفرادات محطات الراديو الساحلية بما فى ذلك حروف الداءةVolume 1 المجلد الاول ` 

ساعات الخدمة ’تردادات الارسال و الاستقبال ’الاوقات الخاصة بقوائم حركة المرور
و الاقسام الاخرى من هذا المجلد تعطى بيانات عن :
النصائح الطبية عن طريق الراديو ,اعداد تقارير الحجر الصحى ’تقارير التلوث ’
قواعد استخدام (inmarsat) الخدمات البحرية عن طريق الاقمار الصناعية 
الراديو فى المباة الاقليمية ’ اشاارات الاستغاثة ’ البحث والانقاذ ,
نظم استقبال تقارير السفن لمتابتعتها مثل نظام (الانفير), وكذلك ملخص لبعض
قوانين الراديو الدولية .
ويتكون هذا المجلد من جزئين :
:يعطى اوروبا,افريقيا ,امريكا ,جرينلاند ,ايسلاند ,ما عدا الفلبين واندونسيا (NP281 (1) ) الجزء الاول 

:يغطى استرليا ,امريكا ,جرينلاند ,ايسلاند ,الفلبين واندونسيا(NP281(2) ) الجزء الثانى 

: ويحتوى على : radio nav .aids وهو خاص بمساعدات الراديو الملاحية Volume 2 المجلد الثانى 

بما فى ذلك الخاصة بالطائرت Radio beacons المفرادات الخاصة بالمنارات الاسكية

Aero radio beacons 

و الموجودة على السواحل ,محطات ايجاد الاتجاة الاسكلى ,المحطات الساحلية التى تقوم 
بالارسال عند طلب السفن لاستخدامها مع ,المحطات التى تعطى ارسال 
خاص لمعايرة على السفن ,المنارات الرادرية (الراكون و الرماك) ,اشارات 
الوقت الاسكية و الوقت المعتمد للدول ,النظم الالكترونية لتحديد الموقع (بما فى ذلك 
نظم الملاحة بالقمار الصناعية )
كما يشمل المفرادات الخاصة بمحطات ارسال اشارات الوقت ,بما فى ذلك تردادتها و اوقات
الارسال و النظام المستخدم فى كل محطة .ويحتوى على رسوم تخطيطية خاصة بانظمة تحديد المواقع مبينا المناطق التى 
يغطيها كل نظام و درجة دقتة . 














:خاص بخدمات الطقش الاسكية و التحذيرات الملاحية متضمنا تفاصيل الخدمات Volume 3 المجلد الثاث 

الدولية الخاصة باتحذيرات الملاحية و تقارير الثلوج و تقارير تعطل ارسال انظمة تحديد 
المواقع . كذلك يحتوى غلى قائمة بمحطات ارسال التحذيرات الملاحية متضمنة التردادات
واوقات الارسال و المنطقة المغطاة لكل محطة.
ويتكون هذا المجلد من جزئين :
:يغطى اوروبا ,افريقيا واسيا ما عدا الفلبين و اندونسيا (NP 283(1) ) الجزء الاول 

:يغطى استراليا ,امريكا ,جرينلاند ,ايسلاند ,الفلبين واندونسيا (NP 283(2) )الجزء الثانى

:وخاص بمحطات مراقبة الطقس و يشمل محطات مراقبة الطقس الدولية مع اعطاء رقم و Volume 4 المجلد الرابع 
مكان و ارتفاع كل محطة (سومات مصاحبة)
:تشمل المعاهدات و الخدامات الاسكية GMDSS : ويحتوى على معلومات عن نظام Volume 5 المجلد الخامس 

الدولية المتاحة لمساعدة السفن المستخدمة او المشتركة فى هذا النظام (رسومات
مصاحبة )
:و يحتوى على مفرادات المحطات الخاصة بتشغيل الموانى و اعطاء البيانات الخاصةVolume 6 المجلد السادس

باعمالها ,خدمات مساعدة السفن لطلب المرسد ,الخدامات الخاصة بتنظيم حركة 
المرور و تفاصيل انظمة تلقى تقرير حركة السفن للمتابعة (مثل نظام الامفير بامريكا
ونظام مارب للقناة الانجلزية).
ويتكون من ثلاث اجزاء:
الجزء الاول :يغطى شمال غرب اوروبا 
الجزء الثانى :يغطى افريقيا ,اسيا والبحر المتوسط
الجزء الثالث :يغطى استراليا ,امريكا ,جرينلاند ,وايسلاند
ويشمل الرسوم (volume 64-286a) وهناك الجزء (1)من هذا المجلد 
التخطيطية التى تخص تشغيل الموانى و خدامات الارشاد و تنظيم حركة المرور.


Meteorological publication 9-المطبوعات المناخية

(NP407)HANDBOOK METEORLOGY FOR MARINERS: 1)كتاب المناخ للملاحين

ويشمل عناصر الجو ,المناخ ,انظمة الطقس ,التنبئو بالطقس,التيارات المحيطة السطحية و الثلج .

METEOROLOGICAL ATLASES &CHARTS ب)كتاب اطلس و خرائط الطقس :

وتحتوى على معلومات عن التيارات السطحبة و التيارات المدربة و الرياح و الثلج .


TIDE&TIDAL STREAMPUBLICATION:10-المطبوعات المدر و التيارات المدربة 

1)جداول المدر وتصجر سنويا و مكونةمن اربع مجلدات:
المجلد الاول : يغطى الملكة المتحدة 
المجلد الثانى :يغطى البحر المتوسط و المحيط الاطلنطى 
المجلد الثالث: يغطى المحيط الهندى 
المجلد الرابع : يغطى المحيط الهادى
وتستخدم للتنبئو باوقات و ارتفاعات المدر و كذلك التيارات المدربة
ب)المد والتيارات المدربة : ويشمل معلومات اضافية على تلك الموجودة بجداول المدر .

11)مرشد الملاحين للطرقات الملاحية MARINES ROUTING GIUDES

تستخدم للتخطيط الملاحى فى بعض المناطق المزدحمة مثل الخريطة 5500 والخاصة ببحر الشمال و الخريطة رقم 
5501 والخاصة بخليج السويس و خليج المكسيك .
12)الطرقات الملاحية للسفن SHIPS ROUYING 

وتصدر من المنظمة البحرية الدولية IMOوتشمل :
الجزء الاول PART Aشروط عامة GENERAL PROVISIONS
الجزء PART B:انظمة فصل حركة المرور T.S.S
الجزء ج PART C:طرقات الاعماق الكبيرة DEEP WATER ROUTES
الجزء د PART D:المناطق الواجب تجنبها AREAS TO BE AVOIDED
الجزء ه PART E:مغلومات اضافية عن الطرقات الملاحية OTHER ROUTING MEASURES
الجزء و PART F :القواعد و التوصيلات الملاحية المساعدة ASSOCIATED RULES &RECOMMENDATION ON NAVIGATION



13) جداول المسافات (NP350-1,2&3) DISTANCE TABELS
وتعطى اقصر المسافات الملاحية بالاميال البحرية من مواقع رئسية و موانى العالم الرئسية.
لا يشترط ان تكون هذة المسافات تخص اسرع و انسب الطرقات لرحلات معينة فقد توجد طرقات ملاحية اخرى 
افضل حيث يمكن من خلالها الاستفادة من التيارات المائية و التمتع باحوال جوية مناسبة .
ويصدر فى ثلاث مجلدات و التعليمات الكاملة للاستخدام موجودة فى المقدمة المذكورة بهذاة المجلدات :

المجد الاول VOL .1:يغطى المحيط الاطلنطى الشمالى و الجنوبى ,المحيط القطبى الشمالى ,بحر البلطيق ,غرب 
اوروبا ,البحر الابيض المتةسط ,البحر الاسود ,البحر الكاريبى و خليج المكسيك.
المجلد الثانى VOL .2:يغطى المحيط الهندى و جزء من المحيط القطبى الجنووبى (من جنوب افريقيا الى نيوزيلاند )
البحر الاحمر ز الخليج العربى .




















:يغطى المحيط الهادىVOL.3المجلد الثالث 
و من الجداول الاخرى المستخدمة لايجاد المسافات بين موانى العالم جدول وهو من مجلد واحد و اسهل فى 
الاشتحدام .

OCEANS PASSAGE OF THE WORLED (NP 136 )14-كتاب طرقات المحيط الملاحيةلموانى العالم
ويستخدم فى تخطيط الرحلات البحرية عبر المحيطات ,فهو يعطى الطرقات الملاحية التى يوصى بها بين موانى العالم
الرئسية و مسافة كل طرقة مع التفصيل كاملة عن الريلح والطقس و التيارات و كذلك اخطار الثلج و يعتبر حركة 
الوصل بعد كتاب الارشلد و يجتوى على معلومات اكثر فائدة عن تلك الموجودة بكتاب الارشاد حيث ان كتاب 
الارشاد يخص اساسا المياة الساحلية .
ويصحح هذا الكتاب بواسطة ملاحق كما يحدث فى كتب الارشاد و لكن على فترات اكثر تباعدا 
كما ان هذا الكتاب معزز برسوم تخطيطية تبين الطرقات النلاحية و كذلك خرائط الطقس و التيارات المحيطة كما
يحتوى على المخطط والذى يبين قواعد خطوط الشحن .
)D6083(

(NP100)MARINERS HANDBOOK 15)كتاب الملاحين 
يحتوى على معلومات عامة تهم الملاح بالنسبة للملاحة و الطقس , و محتوياتة تشمل الاتى :
ملاحظات عامة عن الخرائط و المطبوعات الملاحية ,اسنخدام الخرائط و المساعدات الملاحية ,مذكرات عن الاخطار 
الساحلية ,المدر والتيارات و خصائص البحار ,المغناطسية الغير عادية ,الطقس و الملاحة فى الثلج وهذا الكتاب 
بحدد دوريا عن طريق ملحقات و تصدر الطبعات كل خمس سنوات .

(NP314) NAUTICAL ALMANAC 16)التقويم البحرى 

يصدر سنويا و يشمل كل ما يلزم الراصدات السماوية 

(NP320) NORIES NAUTICAL TABLES17)الجداول البحرية 

يشمل مجموعة الجداول البحرية و الرياضية


ROUTING CHARTS 18)خرائط الطرقات الماحية 

مجموعة خرائط شهرية لكل محبط موضحا بها بيانات شاملة تهم الملاح ,كل خريطة مقسمة الى مجموعة من 
المستطيلات (5درجات من خط العرض و 5 درجات من خط الطول )بكل مستطيل وردة رباح
)توضح اتجاة الرياح وقوتة و معدل تغيرة و فترات سكونة فى تلك المنطقةWIND ROSE)
وموضح بكل خريطة ايضا اتجاهات التيارات و شدتها ,مساراتها الاعاصير ومعدل حدوثها ,حدود الثلج المتراكم 

والجبال الثلجية ,متوسط درجة الحرارة لمياة البحر و نقطة الندى ,معدل حدوث الرؤبة المنخفضة (اقل من 5ميل )













معدل حدوث الضباب لمدى رؤية اقل من 1 ميل ,و كذلك مسارات السفن الاكثر استخداما و مسافة كل مسار 
(المسار الحلزونى و مسارة الدائرة العظمى )

Lala maritime buoyage system19) نظام الشمندورات البحرية 

(IN.ASSOCIA OF LIGHT HOUSE AUTHORITIES يشرح نظام الشمندورات الذى حدتة 
وهو يوضح حدود القنوات الملاحية .الاخطار الطبيعية و العوائق , حطام السفينة , مناطق الملاحة الامنة وكذلك 
المعلومات الهامة من الناحية الملاحية .

SYMBOLS &ABBREVIATION CHART (5011)20 )كتب رموز الخرائط 

يوضح معنى الرموز و المختصرات الموجودة بالخرائط الملاحية .

IMO PUBLICATION&RECOMMENDATION 21 )مطبوعات و توصيات المنظمة البحرية الدولية

مثل ارشاد النوبة الملاحية –ميرسار (للبحث والنقاذ )-قانون منع التصادم بالبحار –شقرة الاشارات الدولية 


BRIDGE PROCEDURE GUIDE 22)دليل اجراءت المشى 

ويشمل على جزئين :الجزء الاول خاص INT.CHAMBER OF SHIPPHNG تصدرة هيئة الشحن الدولية 

بالارشادات العامة و الهامة للربان وضباض السفينة للحالات المختلفة ,اما الجزء الثانى فهو خاص بقوائم التميم الممكن 
استخدامها فى كل من :
ا)قوائم التميم للاعمال الروتنية . ب)قوائم التميم للحالات الطارئة.

DECCA NAV .MARINE DATA SHEETS 9NP316) 24)مطبوعات بيانات نظام ديكا الملاحى 

يحتوى على معلومات عامة عن نظام ديكا الملاحى بما فى ذلك دقة المواقع و المناطق المغطاة بالشبكات المختلفة ودفة 
المواقع فى كل منطقة كل شبكة و كذلك الاخطاء الثابتة و تصحيحها .

CORRECTION TABELS 24)جداول التصحيحات 

لتصحيح الاخطاء الثابتة لجهاز لوران سى و جهاز اوميجا 

(D.O.T)M.NOTICES 25)

يعطى ملخص تفسيرى للتغيرات و التعديلات التى تحدث فى المتطلبات الدولية مع ارشاد للتطبيق الصحيح لهل .

تحياتى 
اتشو الشرقاوى
http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...t=592+gmdss+معلومات&hl=ar&ct=clnk&cd=10&gl=eg


----------



## ايمان زكي (13 يوليو 2008)

عشت شرقاوي على هذه المعلومات الله يبارك فيك


----------



## أمير البحر (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكور للفائدة


----------



## hussam_mh (16 مارس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررر اخوية


----------

